# Martial arts and old guys



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Holy. F$ck.

Any of you guys want a hobby while your manning up, or doing the 180, or just because you stay home too much, take martial arts.

I decided to take MMA. I can't move. I think I've started to use muscles I didn't even know I had.

Plus, I got my beak shattered tonight. Fkn blood everywhere. A tip if your just starting out. When the red belt girl does a jab, don't push off your back leg and use her fist for a target when you hit it with your face cuz you think your face is good for blocking shat like that. I'm sure I was more embarrassed than she felt bad. And she felt awful about it.



Sure gets the testosterone going, though. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't breed through by doze.... Snorffle snorffle.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

My wife and I took our daughters for an introductory Tae Kwondo class a few years back. The girls didn't like it at all. The wife and I ended signing up that night. We both currently have a 2nd deg. Brow belt. 
You are right about using muscles you didn't know you even have. I remember as we were just getting ready to leave the dojo I told my wife that I can finally leave and not be in pain. That didn't last long. We walk out the door in I slipped and fell down a small set of stairs and whacked my head on the railing. I should have kept my big mouth shut.😖


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

alphaomega said:


> Holy. F$ck.
> 
> Any of you guys want a hobby while your manning up, or doing the 180, or just because you stay home too much, take martial arts.
> 
> I decided to take MMA. I can't move. I think I've started to use muscles I didn't even know I had.


No, you simply were pushed too hard and did too much. EAse IN (that goes for ANYTHING new you do physically) or you stress your muscles and INJURE THEM.



alphaomega said:


> Plus, I got my beak shattered tonight. Fkn blood everywhere. A tip if your just starting out. When the red belt girl does a jab, don't push off your back leg and use her fist for a target when you hit it with your face cuz you think your face is good for blocking shat like that. I'm sure I was more embarrassed than she felt bad. And she felt awful about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure gets the testosterone going, though. I'd recommend it to anyone.


So you are recommending to PAY for something and get an ass whooping.....LEGALLY?

I will pass, but thanks.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I did TKD when I was younger, and was pretty damn good at sparring: very fast hands, as any of my dates from back then would attest.

When I was in my mid 40s, some of the kids expressed some interest, so we went to a local dojo for a trial run. I can't remember the style, but whatever it was the instructor was big on sparring. I thought "what the hell, it's a free trial period", so I put my ass on the line out there. 

I was matched with some guy, a little bigger and half my age. I baffed him the face about three times before he could do anything, which pissed him off and he took a running jump at me, planting his knees in my chest and ramming me to the ground. Where I broke a couple of ribs.

Once all of the testosterone wore off and I was thinking like a rational person again, I realized that it wasn't only pretty irresponsible for me to be out there in the first place, but also pretty irresponsible for the instructor to permit it, especially with negligible protective gear.

I didn't take my kids back to that place. I was done, too. Getting a little too old to deal with busted ribs.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

so you were kung-fu fighting and your kicks were fast as lightening 
in fact it was a little bit frightening 
but you fought with expert timing


Oh-hoh-hoh-hoah


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

GTdad said:


> I did TKD when I was younger, and was pretty damn good at sparring: very fast hands, as any of my dates from back then would attest.
> 
> When I was in my mid 40s, some of the kids expressed some interest, so we went to a local dojo for a trial run. I can't remember the style, but whatever it was the instructor was big on sparring. I thought "what the hell, it's a free trial period", so I put my ass on the line out there.
> 
> ...


Ouch, tough lesson to learn.

But above is a prime example why I don't get into these sorts of "martial arts".

I know myself ALL too well. I'm EXTREMELY competitive person, once I get caught up.......it's hard to think rationally or be considerate of dangers. 

I'm simply blinded by competition. I could EASILY see myself being in your position, getting up with broken ribs and keep fighting this guy.

YEAH


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

Just start as easy as you can and then progress to your current limits.

Keep trying and you will succeed...

Some unrelated funny video, capoeira against muay thai
capoeira v.s. muay thai - YouTube


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We did aikido for many years until my wife needed to stop due to an unrelated back injury a few years ago. She's an advanced black belt. I know I'd be hurting if I returned to it and pushed too hard at first. In addition to our regular exercise program, now we're just into the marital art of tongue-fu.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I did BJJ and MT for many years. I helped coach an MMA club at the local university for about 4 years. It is a really intense workout. I absolutely loved it. However, my coaching style was to get in and mix it up with the kids as I prepared them for their amateur fights. Because it was a college, the kids were always 20  I kept getting older. It got to the point where the reflexes slowed too much. I could always destroy on the ground (my fave part of the game), but I would have to eat way too much to get it there. It sucks getting old!!!


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Well,

The safety at this club is well respected. We did have full gear on. 

The instructor didn't look all that pleased, and was about to ream out the red belt girl. But I had to stop him and explained how she wasn't being careless, I was being stupid and lunged forward after her jab was extended.

Lesson learned. And I've been practicing keeping my guard up since then. So a little pain went a long way to teaching me how important it is to always think about what I am doing instead of reacting.

I don't think I'll make that mistake again.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I can breath through my nose again!

And no black eyes.


----------



## kennethk (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been studying traditional Martial Arts for over 40 years.

Here's the thing... In the old days when these arts were confined to China and Okinawa, the people that taught them were the survivors of many battles. What happens to the old ones in the arts who survive to be able to pass the art on, is that through deadly combat, they reach a high stage of enlightenment and become extremely compassionate. Those who are fearless CAN be freely compassionate for they are not afraid to bare their souls.

Martial Arts today has evolved into a competitive sport where all of the original deadly techniques have been replaced with point scoring techniques. Removed also is the core root of the spiritual side. When practicing a Martial Art, in a way you are becoming a shaman of sorts. There is a connection to the spirit world through the movements, breathing, mindset and emotions. There is a reason we bow to our ancestors who developed and passed down their art.

Practicing a true traditional art gives you so much more than the typical McDojo in every town USA.

Don't get me wrong, Martial Arts is great exercise and a wonderful disciple. I think everyone should practice it. There are all kinds, but please do try and find a traditional school. If the school you are looking at is centered around competitive tournament combat where the goal is to score the point, I'd suggest to keep looking. If its violent and people get hurt all the time, keep looking.

A Dojo and style is only as good as the teacher. A good Martial Arts teacher practices "Martial Virtue". He cares about his students more than the students money. He cares more for his students development as whole fully functioning human beings who will use the art to better their lives and those who they interact with.

So find a good teacher and you will do well.

If you care to discuss the arts privately with me please do so.
Thank you very much.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree. I picked this school because it's not about tournaments. It's focused on taking all the best self defense techniques and teaching you how not to get "kidnapped", lol. There's also a lot of tradition and respect involved in the classes. Bow here. Bow there. No sir. Yes sir. Bow when a black belt approaches you. I kinda like the structure.

Before you can spar, you have to take a session on control. With impact rated from 1 to 10. Everyone fights at level one. Black belt to black belt only on level 2. Always. Some higher students were doing the "keyyop" lound yelling thing during last class while sparring. He stopped the class and had us all sit down and explained while we keyyop during practice, doing that while sparring means we are starting to get out of control. And that leads to injury if not controlled. So we just sat and breathed for a while to refocus.



My beak incident was all on me.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> Oh-hoh-hoh-hoah


Yes, those are probably the sounds he made as he danced around the mat clutching his busted nose.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

alphaomega said:


> Holy. F$ck.
> 
> Any of you guys want a hobby while your manning up, or doing the 180, or just because you stay home too much, take martial arts.
> 
> ...


My shoulder hurts pretty seriously from trying not to tap out to soon in jujitsu. In the intro class. I am doomed.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm really enjoying this class. And learning a ton of cool things. Lots of focus on takedowns. And then either run away, or doing ground controls. And how to get into control position if you are the one knocked down.

My only problem is my age and flexibility. I have lots of the former, and none of the latter. I can use my new kick techniques, as long as I'm aiming for your ankles. Lol

I really need to build up my stretching routine. 

That said, I did take down a black belt in sparring. He set me up for a takedown. But my mind had good recall that day. I came in and stuck to him like Velcro, and he went down with me. Then, every time he tried to spin me over for control. I rolled with him, and kept getting back into control again. It was a good match. Very tai chi like using his momentum like that.

Of course, my next match...had to tap out a lot. But something about spinning in the air and doing a break fall is fun too. Lol


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

thought I'd bring this up again.

Been doing Mauy Thai for about 6 months. The cardio prep they do is brilliant, I have lost loads of weight. I have had a few injuries: big toe muscle damage - took me out for 3 months, various bruises on arms, shins etc.

I have gained a lot of confidence in myself. The only problem I find is that a couple of sparring partners will go full contact even though I've asked them to take it easy. Been hit in the face a few times causing sprained jaws. Think I'll avoid these sparring partners going forwards.

Anyone else done Mauy Thai? 
Any advice?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

At first I read the thread title as "Marital arts and old guys", wasn't sure what to expect lol.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

GTdad said:


> I did TKD when I was younger, and was pretty damn good at sparring: very fast hands, as any of my dates from back then would attest.
> 
> When I was in my mid 40s, some of the kids expressed some interest, so we went to a local dojo for a trial run. I can't remember the style, but whatever it was the instructor was big on sparring. I thought "what the hell, it's a free trial period", so I put my ass on the line out there.
> 
> ...


Got gradings in many martial arts, Dan grades in some.

That instructor was very irresponsible and you made an excellent call not exposing your people to his risk.

Sparring is essential for any full contact or self-defense art BUT you only do it with people the instructor knows fully - that means months of training.... otherwise what principles of the training are you expected to apply (if you haven't trained long enough to learn them). And the instructor NEVER spars during class - its a reputation thing, if students get lucky (or a cross skilled, or are just better) then how are you supposed to learn from the "top guy" who gets beaten ! Often high ranking students will be matched with lower students, to ensure the sparing is controlled and technique is developed (also keeps higher students from falling to dojo syndrome), it also encourages the higher level students to control their ego.
A good instructor would NEVER expose their students (or their reputation) to anyone new or just off the street.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been taking my daughter to TKD for about a year now. She does the kicking, I do the color commentary.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So, decided to block a fist with ur nose hehe... like catching a bullet with ur head


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

It's an advanced head-butting technique where you try to disable your opponent's limbs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha! Oh, you mean like when I disable my opponent's foot with my ballsacs!

You guys should try it sometime!


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol. I forgot about this thread. 

I'm still there. Get the odd bruise now and again but nothing like a smashed nose. I practice my hand placement a lot since that happened. 

I've gained a lot of confidence in my movements And the challenge is great. I do a lot of practice at home too. Watching military or police force combat techniques that are rooted in the traditional movements, but modernized for street effectiveness. It's fun when I can surprise them with new moves. 

I still get the odd surprise. I guess otherwise I wouldn't learn....&#55357;&#56860;

An older guy (yup, older than me) started. I was paired up with him and went into "take it easy and teach" mode. Next think I knew I was on the ground in a reverse choke hold. I think he is ex spetnaz. He did have a strong Russian accent.....

I also get to help teach the little junior classes. I really enjoy that. It's fun dressing up in big fat puffy suit and let little kids kick you around. Plus, the instructor always ends the session with "Kung fu panda", where they all get to charge me at once and bring me down and squish me. Lots of giggling from the kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

